# CRX 32 Control Cable Hitting Post on Cam with Pics, Tell me if I have a problem!!



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

How is the brace height? Is the tiller even?


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

My element is the same way. Every thing is in spec and tuned. I was wondering about this myself.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

The strings and cables need checking. 1 or all of them are wrong. the cam is rotated way to fare. like the string is to long. I am assuming you got both the cams in sync.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

bowmanxx said:


> My element is the same way. Every thing is in spec and tuned. I was wondering about this myself.


Really is that how it come with factory strings out of the bow? I know you need to adjust them when you get them but that looks way over rotated.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a Alpha Elite with fuel cams I will take a pic and post it. the cam rest rotation is nearly the same as hoyt sent it I have a permanent marker mark from cam to limb.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Ive been looking at pics on line and the longer draw bows are touching.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

whats the DL


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Bandit very strang if the cables/strings are spot on. I have no idea I know I dont like it.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 16, 2006)

Draw length is 28". I thought the cable and/or sting lengths were long too until I took them off and they measured within 1/8" of hoyts tube chart. The other hoyts I've had look more like the pic on the alpha elite above. Ill agree that the cams look over rotated at rest, I know the don't lay flat like the original cam 1/2, but not as far as these. It looks like everything needs to be shorter but the brace height and axle to axle measure within 1/16". It came straight from the factory like this, and everything measures out, but it makes me nervous. I'm gonna look at it again tonight but I'll probably take it back to the pro shop tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Bandit said:


> Draw length is 28". I thought the cable and/or sting lengths were long too until I took them off and they measured within 1/8" of hoyts tube chart. The other hoyts I've had look more like the pic on the alpha elite above. Ill agree that the cams look over rotated at rest, I know the don't lay flat like the original cam 1/2, but not as far as these. It looks like everything needs to be shorter but the brace height and axle to axle measure within 1/16". It came straight from the factory like this, and everything measures out, but it makes me nervous. I'm gonna look at it again tonight but I'll probably take it back to the pro shop tomorrow and see what they have to say.


Have you measured the draw length to make sure it is 28"? Also check the draw weight with the bow maxed out and see what it is pulling.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 16, 2006)

The draw length is correct. Measured to AMO standards.


----------



## crawford1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have had this happen to a few hoyt bows in the past. 9 times out of 10 the draw length is just a hair to long or the string is alittle to long. My Hoyts were alittle noisey also when the control cable was touching the post just like in your pic. Twist the string up alittle so the control cable dont touch the post. The buzzing will go away also. Good luck!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 16, 2006)

I stopped at the bow shop today and they had three new crx32's with the #3 cam and all three were just like mine. So, I guess it's supposed to be like that. They had a couple with the #2 cam and nine of those were touching. I timed the cams again and twisted the strings up until the buzzing went away. It's about 1/4" short of 28" but I took the grip off and put on sideplates so that's about where I need it anyway. Guess I don't don't have a problem after all.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Your cams are WAY off rotation wise. It doesn't really mean that your strings are the wrong length, or that your draw is going to be off or that it's not it time or out of spec. It means your cam rotation is off and the bow isn't setup correctly. 

Add twist to your buss cable till the rotation is right. Then add twist to the control until it's in time. Then twist the string to get your dl right. 

Then smile at having a bow setup correctly :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandit (Jan 16, 2006)

What are you guys using as a reference to know if your cam rotation is correct? I have rotated them around to where I thought they should be but everything is way out of spec. Axle to axle is pretty short and brace height is way long. I agree they look wrong, I just don't know whete they are supposed to be. Do you guys have a measurement to something for reference or a picture of your cam rotation for comparison?


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Brace heigth is long because of the cam rotating backwards too much. You need to shorten the string quiet a bit and let out lenght on the cable and yoke. It needs to rotate forward to get your brace height in spec.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

You need to untwist both cables and put twists in string.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I have worked on a few CRX's 32" and 35"ers and they are all that way, seen em new outta the box and they are all this way, my wifes CRX 35 is that way with #2 cams set at 27"


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine is hitting too and I have a buzzing vibration sound. Thought it was the string stop but mines hitting too. I have a CRX 32.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Guys I hate to bust your bubble but that IS NOT how the cam rotation should be. It doesn't matter if that's how they come out the box from Hoyt that way or not. Hoyt DOES not setup the bows even close to right when they ship them to your dealer. Setting a bow up is the dealers job or the customers if they know what they are doing. 

If your cams doent look like the ones on the AE then they are not right. You need to put twist in the buss cable to get the rotation correct. Then you need to twist the control cable to time it and then twist the string to bring the dl in. Taking the twist out of the cables and putting twist in the string will not fix the problem either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

If you put twists in the buss cable,you are going to over rotate the cams even more.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I just removed the washer on mine...gave me more clearance...


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah I went by my pro shop today and the answer given while blowing me off about it was "aww they're all like that". Agreed. But maybe Hoyt expects the shop will tune them. So he checked the timing on the weight scale eye balled it put a few twist on it and sent me on my way. Which lead to my earlier post of "any reputable capable meticulous bow mechanics in middle TN". So now I'm just going to send it to Crackerized and let him work his magic.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

zambezi said:


> If you put twists in the buss cable,you are going to over rotate the cams even more.


lmao you are right I think I was having one of those days. 

The instructions I gave are for why I would do. Which at your point would be to start over from scratch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mick75 (Oct 21, 2008)

This is very easy to fix. Take equal number of twists from both the buss and control cable. Two twists should be enough. It will decrease draw length by a very small amount. This is no big deal and the way my bow arrived. I find these cams like to be over rotated. Just back it off until the string just stops before the post. Zambezi is on the right track.


----------



## Jungleman (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the great info I was wondering about this too.
Got mine away from the post but then the top cam draw stop was nowhere close to the string at full draw.
Got that fixed too.
Ended up about halfway between the first bow pic and the AE pic, just not quite the distance the AE has do you think that`s good or should I keep trying until I end up with that much distance?
Going out to shoot it now.

I can tell you this....those fuel cams are not for the faint of heart to be drawing back and letting down manually multiple times ZOWIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I need to get a draw board set up!

I like the draw, it`s the letting down part that`ll get ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jungleman (May 14, 2010)

Shoots like a dream 
This is my first Fuel Cam bow and I gotta say -wow- I love them.
Draws smooth, comes right back into the wall, can hold full draw forever, nice and steady rock solid hold on target.

Definitely a winning cam system in my book good job Hoyt thank you!

and thanks for all the bow tuning tips you guys!


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Man, that would be a wear point, I would worry about, what does Hoyt say?


----------



## djkost (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a 32 also and it is hitting also. Can anyone post the spec for this bow.


----------



## jesse300 (Jan 26, 2006)

subscribed


----------

